# Fische im Schwimmteich



## sasi (21. Mai 2011)

Hallo, 

wir haben seit 5 Jahren einen Schwimmteich, seit ca. 2 Jahren leider auch Fische. Keiner weiss woher..... Das war immer meine schlimmste Vorstellung und nun ist sie Wirklichkeit geworden. Vor 2 Jahren habe ich 3 kleine Fische ausfindig gemacht, das Problem potenziert sich natürlich, mittlerweile haben wir 3 recht große Fische (ca. 20 cm) und unzählige (sicher hunderte) kleine (3-5 cm) Nicht auszudenken, wie es in 2 Jahren in unserem Teich aussieht

Wir müssen nun zuerst mal herausfinden, um welche Fische es sich hier handelt. Und dann bin ich für jeden Tipp dankbar, die Fische aus dem Teich zu bekommen. Die Wasserqualität leider enorm darunter, der Teich ist sehr trüb - und der natürliche Feind des Fisches fehlt komplett, in ein paar Jahren habe ich keinen Schwimmteich, sondern nur mehr einen Fischteich. Auch alle anderen Lebewesen würden darunter leiden. 

Also wer kennt diesen Fisch, und wer hat Tipps für uns?!
Vielen Dank und herzliche Grüße aus dem Wienerwald!
sasi


----------



## derschwarzepeter (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*

Hi Sasi!
also bei einem Wettberwerb für Fischfotografie solltest du das  Bild NICHT einschicken,
aber auch wenn das arme Vieh recht unglücklich dreinschaut, 
so ist das doch als __ Karausche oder als __ Giebel erkennbar
und damit quasi der graue Onkel der Goldfische..
Prinzipiell ist das eigentlich egal, welcher von beiden - sie schmecken gleich (siehe HIER).

Schlimm nur, dass die sich vermehrt haben - ich hatte das Glück,
offenbar wurden damals SIEBEN Weibchen eingeflogen,
die sich damit naturgemäß schwer taten.
Das mit dem "_Fischteich_" ist nicht sooo schlimm" - das bleibt überschaubar:
Da werden nicht mehr groß, als der Teich ernähren kann.
(Du wirst die Fische ja kaum füttern, nicht?)

Allerdings stimmt deine Beobachtung, dass die das Wasser trüben:
Es ist das völlig nörmale Verhalten von Karpfen (und zu denen gehören deine Fische),
den Bodengrund auf der Suche nach Fressbarem zu durchkauen
und dabei "staubt´s" mächtig!
Insofern verstehe ich dich sehr gut (wie ja auch dem Link zu entnehmen ist)
und rate dir DRINGEND, die Viecher zu eleminieren.

Für die großen fällt mir nur angeln ein, was sehr schwierig ist,
nachdem die dem web zufolge "die Meister des Köderabfressens" sind,
aber schließlich hab soger ich Angelniete zwei erwischt.
(Engagier einen Profiangler der Marke "_Des haumma glei!_")
Die kleinen lassen sich sehr gut mit Reusen fangen.
Elektrofischen habe ich auch probiert, rate jedoch ab:
Erstens gehen da nur die Großen dran,
zweitens ist das auch eine Lotterie und 
drittens ist das wirklich sehr gefährlich.


----------



## Armatus (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*

__ Hecht rein und nach ner Weile wieder rausfangen


----------



## derschwarzepeter (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*



sasi schrieb:


> Auch alle anderen Lebewesen würden darunter leiden.


... oder etwa nicht? 

(Das ist fast so toller Tipp wie Curare!)


----------



## sasi (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*

naja, an den __ hecht hab ich ja auch schon gedacht. aber ich hab mir sagen lassen, dass der dann schwierig raus zu bekommen ist - kann das wer bestätigen? Und wenn er drinnen bleibt und keine nahrung mehr hat, knabbert er dann auch schon mal gerne die schwimmer an :?

ich habs schon mit einer reuse probiert - erfolg gleich 0, hab vielleicht insgesamt 15 fische gefangen. ein geschlechtsreifer fisch sorgt ja mit 150.000 - 300.000 eiern für erheblichen nachwuchs 

ich hab auch gerade gesehen, dass meine 3 größten seerosen - die sooo wichtig sind, da die die einzigen sind, die den teich beschatten - nur unter wasser ein wenig wachsen und überhaupt keine schwimmblätter bilden. 

die tierschützer mögen das jetzt nicht gerne lesen: aber ehrlich gesagt, ich wollte NIEMALS fische im schwimmteich und möchte sie nun einfach nur loswerden....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*

Hi Sasi,

der Körperform (leider kann man die Rückenflossenaußenkante nicht erkennen) und dem dunklen Fleck auf dem Schwanzstiel nach  - Schuppen lassen sich auch nicht ganz so gut zählen, scheinen aber mehr als 32 zu sein - eine kleine __ Karausche
Ein __ Hecht ist wenn er Hunger hat ganz leicht wieder zu fangen. Ne Angel mit Schwimmwobbler bestücken und diesen ihm mehrmals vor der Schnauze vorbeiziehen

PS: das Foto wäre ganz gut für den Eintag im Fischlexikon geeignet. Ein Foto von ner Karausche gibts da nämlich noch keins

MfG Frank


----------



## ScuLLi (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*

__ Hecht reinsetzen, wenn die fische rausgefressen sind, hecht raus und in den Heimischen weiher setzen 

Oder wasser ablassen , fische rausfangen , neues wasser rein.



Lg


----------



## derschwarzepeter (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*

Hi Sasi,
vergiss den __ Hecht:
Was glaubst du, wie lange der braucht, 
um hunderte 3 ... 5 cm lange Goreisln zu fressen
und ausrotten, was ja das legitime Ziel ist, wird er die nie.
Leute wird der kaum anbeissen -  das tut nur ein Riesengroßer,
den man vom Steg aus mit den pritschelnden nackten Zehen ködert.
Was der Hecht aber sicher frisst und das VOR den Fischen, die schnell sind,
sind die __ Molche und deren Larven und die möchtest du ja drin haben, nicht wahr?

Vielleicht ist deine Reuse zu mickrig oder sonstwie ungeeignet?
Andererseits sind auch 15 Fische täglich nicht schlecht - das frisst der Hecht nie!
Deine Sorge mit den 150.000 - 300.000 Eiern ist auch unbegründet,
denn in einem funktionierenden Biotop wird´s zu keiner Massenvermehrung kommen;
da kommen nur wenige durch.

Das ist halt so unser Problem;
ich muss ja auch noch meine letzten beiden Karauschen rausfangen,
werde das aber nur mehr mit angeln machen.


----------



## Armatus (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*



			
				derschwarzepeter schrieb:
			
		

> Was der __ Hecht aber sicher frisst und das VOR den Fischen, die schnell sind,
> sind die __ Molche und deren Larven und die möchtest du ja drin haben, nicht wahr?



Jo sichi,jeder 50cm hecht mag Molchlarven...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*

Hi Armatus,

lach net, aber selbst 70-80cm __ Hechte fressen gelegentlich noch mal Kaulquappen. Da brauchen sie sich aber auch nur mal mit offenem Maul in einen ganzen Quappen-Schwarm zu stürzen wenn diese massenhaft auftreten um welche zu erwischen. 
Aber einzelne kleine Molchlarven oder Quappen schauen sie in der Tat nicht mehr an. Das macht auch Hechten viel zu viel Arbeit für viel zu wenig Ertrag (Hechte sind auch faul und nehmen nur das was ohne viel Aufwand zu bekommen ist)

MfG Frank


----------



## sasi (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*

ok, ok, keine hoffnung für meinen teich - ich werde für immer mit den fischen leben müssen (
hab ja - was fische betrifft - so überhaupt keine ahnung - ich weiss nur - sie haben keinen natürlichen feind und bringen somit das gleichgewicht im teich gehörig durcheinander. 
an wassertausch hab ich auch schon gedacht, aber dann ist die arbeit von 5 jahren dahin UND es ist noch lange nicht gesagt, dass sie damit weg sind, denn der laich sitzt ja sehr fest an den pflanzen oder ist sogar leicht vergraben. 

15 fische pro tag, wären sehr schön. ich habe ca. 3-4 wochen die reuse hängen gehabt und das ist der erfolg dieser zeit. ich habe unzählige __ molche, __ kröten und __ frösche gefangen. fische leider kaum. meine reuse ist ca einen halben meter lang und ich habe brot als köder reingegeben - vielleicht gibts da noch was besseres...


----------



## derschwarzepeter (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*

Lieber Armatus,
auch wenn du dich nach einem Miltärbefehlshaber nennst,
solltest du trotzdem vielleicht erstmal ein bissl ins Google schauen,
bevor du starke Wuchteln postest:

Junge Donaukammmolche können bis zu 5 cm groß werden,
bevor sie ihre Metamorphose erleben und danach nicht mehr als Larven anzusprechen sind.
Die wird auch ein 50 cm-__ Hecht nicht verachten.

... und dann stellt sich noch die Frage:
Wie lange wird dein 50 cm-Hecht brauchen, 
bis er hunderte 5 cm große Fische  gefressen hat
und wie redest du ihm ein, dass er sonst nichts fressen darf?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*

Hi Peter,

ein 50cm __ Hecht hat im Normalfall eher Beute von 15-20cm im Sinn als eine 4-5cm Molchlarve. (Fischbrut in der Größe 4-5cm wird von nem Hecht über 50cm auch nicht mehr gefressen werden solange noch "dickere" Fische im Pool greifbar sind - der geht erst mal auf die Jungfischproduzenten los - den unreifen Nachwuchs muß man dann trotzdem mit der Reuse/__ Senke reduzieren
Molchlarven im Pool haben allein schon durch die Karauschen (oder sonstigen Allesfressern) Verluste von  >90% hinzunehmen:beten

MfG Frank


----------



## canis (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*

Ich hatte mal nen 70cm __ Hecht gefangen, der hatte den Magen voll mit __ Schnecken - und das in einem Habitat mit vielen Jungfischen. Der Hecht ist - obwohl ein grosser Raubfisch - auch kein Verächter von Kleintieren.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*

Ich hatte mal Besatzhechte im Aquarium - bis auf minimale Unterschiede alle so um die 15 cm.
Zu meinem großen Erstaunen fraßen die sich sogar gegenseitig (im Ganzen - __ Hechte bessien nicht ab!), 
was gar nicht leicht gefallen ist:
Das Runterschlucken dauerte manchmal Stunden!

Fazit:
Der __ Hecht ist reichlich ungeeignet für das Vorhaben.


----------



## Piddel (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*

Moin,

mein Vorschlag wäre ein Trupp Flußbarsche ca. 15-20 cm gross einzusetzen. Natürlich gleichen Geschlechts sonst entsteht ein weiteres Nachwuchsproblem 

- sind als Gruppe regelrecht im Jagdfieber unterwegs ( Futterneid ) somit schnelle Reduzierung der ungewollten __ Kleinfische
- knabbern kaum einen Schwimmer an ( im Gegensatz zum gelangweilten Single-__ Hecht ) und könnten u.U. im Teich bleiben
- alternativ lassen die sich simpel wieder rausangeln - Petri Heil

Vielleicht bei der örtlichen Fischerei mal nachfragen


----------



## derschwarzepeter (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*

Über die Sommermonate wären sicher auch ein oder mehrere kleine bis mittelgroße Krokodile geeignet.
(Gegebenenfalls von Terrarianern zur Sommerfrische übernehmen.)
Zum leichteren Lokalisieren der Tiere behufs Rausfangen im Herbst 
könnte man jedem einen bunten Ball mit langer Leine ans Schwanzerl binden.

Apropos Schwanzerl:
Dass __ Hechte Schwimmer anbeissen, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen,
aber als Mann sollte man in Gewässern mit solchen eine Badehose tragen,
denn ein 70 cm-__ Hecht ist sicher geeignet, einem gründlich den Nachmittag zu versauen!


----------



## canis (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal Besatzhechte im Aquarium - bis auf minimale Unterschiede alle so um die 15 cm.
> Zu meinem großen Erstaunen fraßen die sich sogar gegenseitig (im Ganzen - __ Hechte bessien nicht ab!),
> was gar nicht leicht gefallen ist:
> Das Runterschlucken dauerte manchmal Stunden!
> ...



Hä? Nur weil sich Hechte bekanntermassen auch kannibalisch ernähren, sollen sie ungeeignet sein? Dass junge Hechte ihre Geschwister verspeisen und sich deshalb die Zucht kaum lohnt (nur durch wöchentliches Sortieren nach Grösse lässt sich der Kannibalismus im Zaum halten), ist unter Fachkundigen bestens bekannt. Aber auch Grosse fressen durchaus noch ebenfalls grosse Artgenossen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5jokqWi1bk

Daraus zu schliessen, dass Hechte _nur_ grosse Fische fressen, ist aber keinesfalls zulässig. Man kann aus einem speziellen Fall nicht auf das Allgemeine schliessen. Beispielsweise wird dir jeder Angler bestätigen können, dass man auch die ganz grossen Hechte mit ganz kleinen Wobblern (ein Kunstköder, der Fische imitiert) fängt. 




			
				Piddel schrieb:
			
		

> mein Vorschlag wäre ein Trupp Flußbarsche ca. 15-20 cm gross einzusetzen. Natürlich gleichen Geschlechts sonst entsteht ein weiteres Nachwuchsproblem



Und wie machst du die Geschlechtsunterscheidung? Diese ist beim Flussbarsch nämlich nur schwer möglich, im Gegensatz zum Sonnenbarsch und auch zum Hecht. Niemand wird nur männliche oder nur weibliche Flussbarsche liefern können.  




			
				Piddel schrieb:
			
		

> - knabbern kaum einen Schwimmer an ( im Gegensatz zum gelangweilten Single-Hecht ) und könnten u.U. im Teich bleiben



Hört mal endlich damit auf: Hechte greiffen keine Menschen an, auch nicht in Gartenteichen! Und wenn keine Beute mehr vorhanden ist, muss der Hecht ohnehin entfernt werden, sonst stirbt er den Hungertod. 




			
				Piddel schrieb:
			
		

> - alternativ lassen die sich simpel wieder rausangeln - Petri Heil



Jede Wette: Ein einzelner Hecht ist weitaus leichter aus einem Teich rauszufangen als ein Schwarm Flussbarsche!


----------



## Bärbel (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*

Wir hatten einen __ Hecht zur Stichlings-Reduzierung im Schwimmteich. Anfangs zwei, nach dem Winter wars nur noch einer 
Die __ Stichlinge hatte der Hecht wunderbar dezimiert, aber auch die badenen Vögel am Teichrand... __ Libellen, __ Molche und __ Frösche hatten wir zu der Zeit auch ganz viele, es gab halt doch Pflanzzonen, wo der Hecht nicht hin kam. Eingesetzt hatten wir die __ Hechte mit einer Größe von ca. 20 cm, beim rauskeschern (ganz leicht) war er um die 40 cm. 
Angeknabbert hatte er nie jemanden, weder unsere Hunde, die täglich ein paarmal ihre männlichen Hängerchen im Wasser baumeln lassen, noch die Kleinkinder, die im Schwimmreifen drin rum paddelten und auch die nackten Jungs und Männer wurden nicht beachtet.

Sehr zutraulich wurde er allerdings mit der Zeit, wenn ich beim Fadenalgen-rausziehn im Teich war, lag er oft regungslos im Wasser und ließ sich auch von mir nicht stören. Oder beim Sonnenbad im flachen Wasser konnte der Hund daneben stehen, das interessierte den nicht.

Fazit: ein Hecht räumt prima auf, beißt keine Menschen an und ist auch nett anzusehen, ABER: er wird mit der Zeit nicht mehr satt und das tat mir unendlich leid... wir werden keinen Hecht mehr einsetzen, obwohl die Stichlinge munter weiter p.ppen..
Ich habe aus alten Gardinen und zwei Dachlatten einen Riesenkescher gebaut, den ziehen wir ab und zu durch den Schwimmbereich, da lassen sich ne Menge unerwünschte Fische raus holen. Klappt bestens.

 

Viele Grüße!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*

Hallo Bärbel,
sehr interessant, 
deine Hechterfahrungen,
aber der war ja auch noch klein!
Egal wie unwahrscheinlich es auch sein mag,
manche Risiken sollte man eben einfach nicht eingehen:
Ich möchte keinen Kernkraftwerksunfall und keinen __ Hecht am Schw... !


----------



## Armatus (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Lieber Armatus,
> auch wenn du dich nach einem Miltärbefehlshaber nennst



Der Name kommt von einem Fisch 

Wie war eigentlich nochmal dieses geniale Karauschen/Karpfenrezept?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*

Na, weiß ich doch. 

Aaalso das Karauschenrezept (auch für andere Karpenartigen ab 750 g):

Fisch schuppen und ausnehmen, ca. alle 7 mm senkrecht zur Längsachse schröpfen 
und in dynamisch geschwungener Haltung auf ein verkehrt stehendes Caipirinha-Glas stülpen.
Salzen, ev.entuell frischen Thymian raufbröseln und auf  ein Backblech mit Backpapier stellen.

Dazu empfehlen wir Erdäpfeldukaten aus Heurigen:
Die Brambureien in ca. 7 mm dicke Scheiben schneiden und in Respektabstand um den fisch verteilen
(sie sollen dirch den Fischsaft nicht matschig werden).

Das Ganze kommt dannr bei ca. 200 °C bei Mittelhitze ins Rohr -  je nach Größe (Gewicht) so 20 min aufwärts;
Heissluft verkürzt die Grillzeit.

Leider ist noch nicht geklärt, 
wie die orange Farbe eines Goldfisches oder Koi nach dem Braten wirkt,
aber du könntest dann bitte ein Foto schiessen!


P.S.: Dazu gehört noch ein grüner Salat und
gekrönt wird das  durch einen säurebetonter Weisswein
wie Riesling (Kamptal), Chablis oder Sauvignon blanc (Neuseeland).


----------



## sasi (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*



Bärbel schrieb:


> Wir hatten einen __ Hecht zur Stichlings-Reduzierung im Schwimmteich. Anfangs zwei, nach dem Winter wars nur noch einer
> Die __ Stichlinge hatte der Hecht wunderbar dezimiert, aber auch die badenen Vögel am Teichrand... __ Libellen, __ Molche und __ Frösche hatten wir zu der Zeit auch ganz viele, es gab halt doch Pflanzzonen, wo der Hecht nicht hin kam. Eingesetzt hatten wir die __ Hechte mit einer Größe von ca. 20 cm, beim rauskeschern (ganz leicht) war er um die 40 cm.
> Angeknabbert hatte er nie jemanden, weder unsere Hunde, die täglich ein paarmal ihre männlichen Hängerchen im Wasser baumeln lassen, noch die Kleinkinder, die im Schwimmreifen drin rum paddelten und auch die nackten Jungs und Männer wurden nicht beachtet.
> 
> ...



hallo bärbel, 

das ist ja mal ein toller tipp - wenn auch das problem offensichtlich nicht zur gänze beseitigt werden kann. ich hab überlegt - wenn schon irgendeinen raubfisch hinein - dann im herbst. der kann sich dann über den winter sattfressen und im frühjahr kommt er wieder raus. oder ist das ganze zu blauäugig?! du sagst, er war leicht zu fangen. unser schwimmbereich ist 2 meter tief, wenn er sich´s am grund gemütlich macht, warten wir lange... auch die idee mit dem kescher ist genial, werd ich mal gleich meinem mann zeigen. hast du den richtig wie einen kescher (sack) genäht, oder ist die gardine nur an den dachlatten befestigt?
danke und lg
sasi


----------



## Bärbel (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*

Hei Sasi,
wir hatten den __ Hecht (die __ Hechte) auch im Herbst rein und dachten auch, es wäre bis zum Frühjahr erledigt. Bis zum zweiten Frühjahr dauerte es dann doch. Der Hecht lag meist im Flachwasser rum, nur wenn ihm zu viel Betrieb war, ist er in die Tiefe abgetaucht. Unser Schwimmbereich ist auch 2 m tief, das war aber kein Problem, zum Schluß hielt sich der Hecht nur noch im flachen Bereich auf und ließ sich fast mit der Hand fangen.
Deine Fischchen frißt ein Hecht bestimmt viel lieber wie unsere stachligen __ Stichlinge, kann schon sein, daß der bis zum Frühjahr aufräumt. Aber wie gesagt, es ist kein Problem, weder mit kleinen Kindern noch sonstigen baumelnden Teilen. Einer unserer Hunde steht immer ewig bis zu den Eierchen im Wasser und siniert vor sich hin, da hätte der Fisch locker mal anbeisen können. Tat er aber nicht, oft lag "Herr Hecht" daneben und sinierte ebenfalls vor sich hin 

Der Gardinen-Kescher ist ungefähr doppelt so breit wie der Teich im Schwimmbereich und um etliches höher. Dazu hab ich mir in der Verwandschaft die Dachbodenschätze zusammengebettelt und die feinsten Gardinen einfach mit der Nähmaschine zusammengenäht, dann die zwei Dachlatten ein paar Mal eingewickelt (beim Nähen beachten, das Gewicht im Teich ist mächtig!!!) und festgetackert. Vier kräftige Kerle braucht es schon, um das Ding durch das Wasser zu ziehen, jeweils einen rechts und links und unten an den Dachlatten sind starke Seile befestigt, mit denen helfen zwei weitere ziehen.
War das jetzt verständlich?!? Wenn nicht, roll ich morgen das Teil aus und mach Fotos!
Grüßle!


----------



## Bärbel (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*

      
...hatte doch noch ein paar Bilder auf dem Rechner, hier sieht man, wie sehr man sich anstrengen muß, damit die Gardine im Wasser bleibt und nicht aufschwimmt.

Auf dem dritten Bild den Fang von einmal durchziehen , das war nicht mal der erste Durchgang. Die __ Rotfeder kam natürlich wieder zurück, die ist uns zugeflogen und zieht mit den Goldorfen ihre Kreise. Die __ Moderlieschen durften selbstverständlich auch wieder in den Teich, leider hab ich heuer noch kein einziges gesehen  aber unser Wasser ist auch noch so schön grün, ich hab noch Hoffnung!


----------



## sasi (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*

hallo bärbel,

super, danke für die tipps, werde mal an einem riesenkescher arbeiten. der schafft sicher mehr, als die reuse in ein paar wochen. 

wirkt sich bei euch der fischbestand auf das pflanzenwachstum aus? bei uns ist es ja so, dass die unterwasserpflanzen ohnehin schon sehr schlecht wachsen. einzig die seerosen sind sehr üppig. allerdings in diesem frühjahr auch nicht, die 3 größten sind offensichtlich schon den karauschen zum opfer gefallen... ich denke mir, durch den vermehrten nährstoffeintrag (fischausscheidungen) wird das algenwachstum angekurbelt und die pflanzen, die ja nicht üppig sind - kommen da nicht mit. und die, die noch ein bisschen wachsen, werden von den fischen angeknabbert. d.h. algen und immer trübes wasser :evil


----------



## derschwarzepeter (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*

Hai Mädels,
über den Winter tut ein __ Hecht vor allem Eines: Auf den Frühling warten.
Grundsätzlich seh ich das genauso, aber im Gegensatz zu mir ist der ein wechselwarmes Tier ist,
das mit fallenden Temperaturen immer weniger fressen muss.
(Bei mir ist das andersrum, denn wenn´s kalt ist, brauch ich mehr!)
Der Hecht wird also in trauter Eintracht neben den kleinen Goreisln (oder was auch immer)
auf steigende Temperaturen, seinen anspringenden Metabolismus und ... Hunger warten.
Die kleinen Fischlein müssen im Winter also eher keine Angst vor ihm haben.

Eine Methode ist mir noch eingefallen,
wie man Heerscharen von Fischzwergen zuleibe rücken könnte: 
Mit einer Daube!
Nein, damit ist weder ein Bestandteil eine Holzfasses noch ein Vogel mit Rechtschreibfehler gemeint,
sondern eine Bauart von Netz, die sich besonders eignet, um viel kleine Fische zu fangen.
(Die diagonalen Streben müssen sehr widerstandsfähig und elastisch sein;
Dachlatten sind da völlig ungeeignet!)

P.S.: Sasi hat den Teufelskreis sehr gut beschrieben!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*

Hi,

apropos __ Raubfische und andere Fische anknabbern

Alle teichgeeigneten Raubfische (__ Barsche, __ Aal, __ Hecht, __ Wels, __ Rapfen, Sonnenfische, __ Katzenwels) können nichts abbeißen, die können die geschnappten Beutetiere nur im ganzen runterschlucken - was je nach Beutegröße auch mal mehrere Stunden dauern kann. Die scharfen Zähne die ein Hecht im Maul hat dienen ausschließlich zum festhalten beim drehen in die richtige Lage zum Schlucken - mit dem Kopf voran. - es gibt nur einen bekannten Raubfisch der Fische von der Schwanzseite her beginnend frißt (Dimidiochromis compressiceps - der Messerbuntbarsch aus dem Malawisee)
Nur die "zahnlosen" Cypriniden können hier bei uns das Futter zerkauen (mit ihren Schlundzähnen und Mahlplatten). 

Die einzigen Räuber die ich bisher selber hatte und die fähig waren Stücke aus anderen Fischen herauszubeißen waren Piranhas:beten und Tetraodon miurus - ein räuberischer Kugelfisch (die haben aber auch ein wundschön scharfes Scherengebiß wo ein Zahn genau in die Lücke des anderen paßt). Auch meine Flösselhechte und Hechtsalmler müssen Fische im Stück runterbekommen

@Peter: mit dem im Winter ne ruhige Kugel schieben, liegst Du beim Hecht, __ Zander und __ Barsch daneben. Gerade in den richtig kalten Jahreszeiten sind diese  Räuber aktiv - lassen sich dann auch am besten fangen - einmal, weil sich die Beute rar macht und jede Chance genutzt werden muß, und auch weil __ Hechte gut im Futter stehen müssen um ihre Geschlechtsprodukte den Winter über aufzubauen - laichen ja schon ab Februar/März

MfG Frank


----------



## Bärbel (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*

Sasi, unsere Fische knabbern keine Pflanzen an - ich hab zumindest nichts bemerkt, bei mir wächst aber eh alles wie verrückt - gut gedüngtes Grundwasser  zum Nachfüllen...

Peter, wenn man so eine Daube bestellt, werden dann auch die Oberarm-Muskeln mitgeliefert? Stell ich mir sackschwer vor, so ein Teil aus dem Wasser zu hieven. Vor allem, weil es ja ziemlich feinmaschig sein muß, damit die ganz, ganz kleinen Fischlein auch mit rauskommen

Frank, unser __ Hecht hatte seinen Kameraden auch über den Winter verspeist und im zweiten Winter bekamen wir ein paar größere, lebendige Fische, die er nach und nach bekam, auch die waren gleich weg (wir haben drei Teiche, nur so am Rande  ), deshalb kann ich Deine Aussage bestätigen.


----------



## Bibo-30 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*

hi
bei uns heist das Ding Senke.
Die gibts auch etwas handlicher 
Allerdings lernen die Fische schnell. 
Am besten, man läßt sie immer einige Zeit im Teich liegen, dann etwas Futter drüber (hoffen, das es nicht wegschwimmt  ) und dann einfach hochziehen. Sollte auch nicht anstrengender sein, als die Gadienenvariante. Und man kann das auch alleine - und auch als Frau 
Ich habe so sehr viele Fische rausholen können.


----------



## canis (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> über den Winter tut ein __ Hecht vor allem Eines: Auf den Frühling warten.
> Grundsätzlich seh ich das genauso, aber im Gegensatz zu mir ist der ein wechselwarmes Tier ist,
> das mit fallenden Temperaturen immer weniger fressen muss.
> (Bei mir ist das andersrum, denn wenn´s kalt ist, brauch ich mehr!)
> ...



Genau, deswegen fange ich auch im Winter immer so viele __ Hechte 

Mal ehrlich, von Hechten verstehst du wirklich nicht gerade viel


----------



## sasi (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*



Bärbel schrieb:


> Sasi, unsere Fische knabbern keine Pflanzen an - ich hab zumindest nichts bemerkt, bei mir wächst aber eh alles wie verrückt - gut gedüngtes Grundwasser  zum Nachfüllen...
> 
> Peter, wenn man so eine Daube bestellt, werden dann auch die Oberarm-Muskeln mitgeliefert? Stell ich mir sackschwer vor, so ein Teil aus dem Wasser zu hieven. Vor allem, weil es ja ziemlich feinmaschig sein muß, damit die ganz, ganz kleinen Fischlein auch mit rauskommen
> 
> Frank, unser __ Hecht hatte seinen Kameraden auch über den Winter verspeist und im zweiten Winter bekamen wir ein paar größere, lebendige Fische, die er nach und nach bekam, auch die waren gleich weg (wir haben drei Teiche, nur so am Rande  ), deshalb kann ich Deine Aussage bestätigen.



hey da träum ich seit jahren davon, dass alles wächst! hab schon sooo viele unterwasserpflanzen eingesetzt, die sterben leider alle ab. einzig die myriophyllum aquatica wachsen halbwegs gut. nach 5 jahren teich ist der pflanzbereich noch immer fast nackt. wir haben ein flies und darauf schotter und in diesen schotter die pflanzen gesetzt. die erde wurde fast zur gänze entfernt. vielleicht waren das am anfang zu wenig nährstoffe. 

wie sieht es mit dem hecht aus: hat der dann auch die __ molche und libellenlarven und __ käfer, usw. verspeist? die sind mir nämlich schon sehr wichtig und vor allem auch die kaulquappen, die seit ostern unseren teich wunderbar putzen - könnt ich nie so gut.


----------



## sasi (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*



Bibo-30 schrieb:


> hi
> bei uns heist das Ding Senke.
> Die gibts auch etwas handlicher
> Allerdings lernen die Fische schnell.
> ...



danke bianca, das ist auch ein super tipp! vor allem, dass man das ding alleine bedienen kann. kann ja nicht immer eine teichparty veranstalten um ein paar fische zu angeln... ;-)


----------



## Bärbel (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*

hei Sasi,
auch die ganzen Pflanzen machen bei uns kein "schönes " Wasser, Fadenalgen ohne Ende, Blaualgen und heuer konnten wir noch nie tiefer wie 5 cm sehen.... keine Ahnung, woran es liegt...

           

Der __ Hecht hat bestimmt mit dem Kleinzeug auch mal Brotzeit gemacht, __ Frösche, __ Molche, __ Libellen usw. hatten wir aber trotzdem. Wir haben aber auch noch zwei fischlose Filterteiche + 20 m Bachlauf, da wäre Ausweichplatz genug. Frösche und Molche sind aber trotzdem lieber im Großen. Auch die Orfen und die __ Stichlinge schaffen sie nicht, es sind wahrscheinlich zuviele Pflanzen


----------



## sasi (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*

hi bärbel, 

wow mich frisst der neid!!!! das wuchert ja bei euch. ich schau mal nach meinen fotos. bei uns wächst nicht mal die __ wasserpest oder die wasserlinse! jeden einzelnen tannewedel begrüße ich herzlich und spreche jeden tag mit ihm!

aber ich weiss schon, ich hab die wasserqualität getestet. wir haben viel zu wenig co2 bzw. zu hohen ph wert. bin noch am suchen, wie man das eine verringert und das andere erhöht. es ist der bekannt kreislauf, wenig co2 - wenig pflanzenwachstum. wir brauchen also mehr pflanzen, doch die wachsen ja nicht, weil das co2 fehlt. 

wenn du also mal die überschüsse in deinem teich ausräumst, nehme ich sie dir sehr, sehr gerne ab. aber ich glaub, du bist ein bisschen weit weg :-(


----------



## Bärbel (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*

Oh, Sasi, das kann doch fast nicht sein, daß in einem so wunderschönen Teich keine Pflanzen wachsen mögen!
Hast Du schon mal __ Igelkolben eingesetzt und diese Wald-und Wiesen-__ Binsen, die an jedem Tümpel wachsen? Die sind ja fast nicht tot zu kriegen und wachsen und wachsen und wachsen.... gestern erst hab ich ne riesige Schubkarre voll kompostiert. Wenn Du mal in Bayern Urlaub machst, kannst Du gern nen Kofferraum voll Pflanzen mitnehmen 
Auf dem vierten Bild hat Dein Wasser so eine bräunliche Färbung, habt Ihr auch Holz im Teich? Ohne Pflanzen sah unser Teich genauso aus wie Eurer, nur viel kleiner. Wir haben auch Schotter drin, eine abfallende Pflanzzone und Schotter außen rum. Unser Teich wird im August sechs, die beiden könnten schön miteinander spielen 
Liebe Grüße!


----------



## sasi (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*

ja leider

ich hab gerade auf unserer ursprünglichen pflanzliste nachgeschaut, igekolben hatten wir mal 12 stück - keiner mehr zu sehen. und mit den __ binsen hab ich überhaupt schon aufgegeben. immer wieder nachgekauft, nur mehr die abgestorbenen wurzeln im teich 

bin halt noch zusätzlich unglücklich, da die 3 größten seerosen, jedes jahr schön gekommen sind und schon richtig groß waren und auch schatten gespendet haben (unser teich liegt in der vollen sonne, was ja nicht ganz ideal ist) 

holz haben wir im teich, unser steg + leiter. ist das nicht so ideal? wir haben den teich im juni 2006 gebaut, er wird also bald 5 jahre und sollte doch ein bisschen anders aussehen.... aber ich höre immer nur: geduld, geduld. jetzt ist sie schön langsam zu ende! 

liebe grüße


----------



## derschwarzepeter (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*

Hi Sasi!
Dein Teich ist wirklich sehr schön angelegt, aber auch sehr kal.
Wenn eine bestimmte Pflanzenart, veo der du mehrere eingesetzt hast, nicht wächst,
hat´s wenig Sinn, da bei den gleichen Umweltbedingungen die gleiche nachzusetzen.

Ich habe aus der Aquaristik folgende Grundsätze mitgenommen:


Ein üppig wuchernder Javafarn (eine billige Wald- und Wiesenpflanze) 
ist schöner als eine kümmernde Barclaya (eine teure Soltärpflanze). 


Wenn´s wächst, wächst wenig auch,
wenn´s aber hin wird, versaut eine große gammelnde Pflanzenmenge das Aquarium.

Übersetzt auf den Teich soll das heissen:
Probier einfach viele verschiedene Pflanzenarten aus,
wobei du davon nur wenige kleine Exemplare oder Triebspitzen brauchst.
Die Pflanzenart, die NICHT wächst, soll halt nicht sein und DIE lass dann einfach weg.

Ich habe meinen Teich nahezu ausschließlich _gratis_ mit einer Vielzahl von Arten bepflanzt,
d.h. ich habe von Freunden und von Wanderungen einzelne Pflanzen und Triebe mitgebracht.
Unter anderem war da z.B. ein einzelner 1,5 m hoher Binsenhalm,
der innerhalb von 3 Jahren die dafür vorgesehene Flachwasserzone  mit gut 40 m² bedeckt hat.
Dort wuchs auch je 1 __ Rohrkolben "Wildfang" und ein gekaufter weiss panaschierter;
letzteren hab ich 3 Jahre lang umhätschelt, bis er endgültig verschwunden ist;
ersterer hat mittlerweile die __ Binsen fast völlig verdrängt.

Ähnlich ging es mit den submersen Rankenpflanzen:
Im ersten Jahr gab´s eine Wachstumsexplosion von Myriophyllum;
was ich davon eingbracht habe, passte in eine hohle Hand! 
Im zweiten Jahr das Gleiche,aber da explodierte die Elodea canadensis;
dann waren die Potamogeton (Laichkräuter) dran und mittlerweile gibt´s von jedem etwas.
DAS hat mich auch erstaunt, zumal ich gefürchtet habe, dass das schnell eine Monokultur wird,
aber mittlerweile wachsen über 15 Pflanzenarten im Teich 
und das ohne wesentliches Begärtnern.


----------



## Bärbel (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*

bei uns ist der gesamte Schwimmbereich aus einer Holzkonstruktion gebaut, deshalb ist unser Wasser, wenn es nicht mehr grün ist  , leicht bräunlich. Soll aber gar nicht so verkehrt sein, hab ich mir sagen lassen. Dein bisschen Holz hat bei dieser großen Wassermenge bestimmt keine nennenswerten Auswirkungen.

Stimmt, meine Geduld wäre da auch am Ende, nervt mich es ja schon, daß wir die Algen nicht los werden, obwohl wir die zwei ständig durchfließenden Pflanzen-Filter haben... 

       

...aber wer in unserem Wasser nicht baden will, braucht es auch nicht  , es ist halt so, wie es ist!


----------



## sasi (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*

ich hab mal schnell ganz aktuelle fotos gemacht. was bei uns fast "wuchert" ist der schachtelhalm. sollte eigentlich 1-2 meter hoch werden, bei uns macht er das in der breite ;-)

im schotter am ufer verbreiten sich diese gelbblühenden - keine ahnung wie die heissen. 

mit __ seggen und sonstigem __ pfahlrohr hab ich überhaupt kein glück, war mal viel da ist alles eingegangen. und ichhätte sooo gerne __ rohrkolben, die machen auch zusätzlich noch so einen schönen sichtschutz

unterwasser wachsen, wie gesagt, das __ tausendblatt ganz gut. ich konzentriere mich ohnehin nur mehr auf die pflanzen, die halbwegs wachsen, ist dann fast eine monokultur ;-)

der __ blutweiderich kommt auch, nicht zu viel allerdings. 

meint ihr, ich sollte beim einsetzen, irgendeinen dünger o.ä. zu den wurzeln geben?  üppig __ wuchernde pflanzen wegzuschneiden ist halt immer einfacher als aus dem nichts etwas zu machen

mit algen haben wir zur zeit der kaulquappen überhaupt kein problem. ich finde das ja absolut genial und hätte gerne, dass die das ganze jahr putzen. voriges jahr - wir waren im juli 2 wochen auf urlaub - hat unser teich sehr gelitten und er war gar nicht mehr schön anzusehen. sobald die kaulquappen draussen sind, machen sich die algen breit. 

also eine handlung ist dringend notwendig, wegen der fische, wegen der pflanzen, wegen der wasserqualität und bald wieder wegen den algen!


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*

Hallo Sasi,
diese "gelbblühenden" könnten Sumpf-Goldfelberich sein.
Vergleiche doch mal, vll. stimmt es ja.


----------



## sasi (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*

hallo eva-maria, 

ja das kann gut sein! danke für die hilfe!

lg aus dem wienerwald
sasi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*

Hi Sasi,

das gelbblühende ist straußblütiger Goldfelberich

Mfg Frank


----------



## sasi (20. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*

hallo an alle!
es gibt neuigkeiten zu unserem fischdilemma  . ich habe - danke bianca - senken besorgt und seit einigen tagen beachtliche fangerfolge. heute war es soweit, die drei großen karauschen sind ins netz gegangen! und pararell dazu sammle ich an der unterseite der seerosenblätter einen laich ab - ich hoffe doch, es ist der karauschenlaich. was anderes kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, da nur mehr ein paar __ frösche da sind und eben die fische. __ molche hab ich schon seit monaten keine mehr gesehen. ich werde also fleissig weiter fischen, und hoffe so, das problem in den griff zu bekommen. 
liebe grüße aus dem wienerwald!
sasi


----------



## willi1954 (20. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*



sasi schrieb:


> hallo an alle!
> ...pararell dazu sammle ich an der unterseite der seerosenblätter einen laich ab -...



Moin,
das ist bestimmt Schneckenlaich, Fische laichen in der Regel an Gras,__ Binsen o.ä.

LG Willi


----------



## sasi (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*

ojee :-(

hab nachgelesen, die __ posthornschnecke macht auch so bällchen, sind aber nur ca. 20-30 stück drinnen. bei uns ist es ein vielfaches, die kleinen punkte sind grün. 

ich hab ihn mal fotografiert, vielleicht kennt diesen laich ja jemand. hab auch noch ein foto von den fischen, vielleicht stellt sich ja heraus, dass es keine karauschen sind...
bitte gebt mir viele tipps!! 

liebe grüße
sasi


----------



## willi1954 (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*

Das sind 2 wunderschöne Karauschen

LG Willi


----------



## sasi (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Fische im Schwimmteich*

danke willi, dann können wir da mal sicher sein. 
hast du zum laich auch noch einen tipp?
lg sasi


----------

